# Breeder In Montana



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder? I love the look of her dogs. 

German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Snowmyst said:


> Does anyone know anything about this breeder? I love the look of her dogs.
> 
> German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree



Yes! We have a Sapphire Mountain Dog!
We actually flew out there, then rented a van to drive our pup home . Our boy has the biggest personality of all of the GSD's we've had! He will try ANYTHING you ask of him! He loves to track, dock dive, swim, catch frisbee's, competes in agility, loves to ride in the back of our JD gator, goes tubing, LOVES our grandkids and rides a jet ski at 30 miles per hour! He swims out to the jet ski, climbs on and barks so we will take him out!
Ramona let us see all of her dogs when we were there. She is a great person and knows her dogs. 
Another person from this blog is getting a pup from her litter soon, hope she will chime in!
Below is a pic of our boy!
Good luck!
Moms

...
View attachment 275746
...


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Yes! We have a Sapphire Mountain Dog!
> We actually flew out there, then rented a van to drive our pup home . Our boy has the biggest personality of all of the GSD's we've had! He will try ANYTHING you ask of him! He loves to track, dock dive, swim, catch frisbee's, competes in agility, loves to ride in the back of our JD gator, goes tubing, LOVES our grandkids and rides a jet ski at 30 miles per hour! He swims out to the jet ski, climbs on and barks so we will take him out!
> Ramona let us see all of her dogs when we were there. She is a great person and knows her dogs.
> Another person from this blog is getting a pup from her litter soon, hope she will chime in!
> ...


He sounds like the perfect lad. I can't wait to find our pup. It is so confusing as there seems to be tons of nice dogs out there. Thanks for the info I'll send Ramona an e-mail and see if she had a pup that would fit our needs!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I am getting a pup from her. Sent you a PM with more details. She has a really nice breeding program. However, I think over the past few years her direction has changed a bit, so I would look at what she currently has available to make sure it is what you want. I had my eye on a litter from her around two years ago and this year a related litter was planned that I am really excited about. You will find Ramona is very honest so just ask what you need to know.


----------



## Sammiegirlgsd (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a 7 month old pup out of Jetta and Kona. Simply put, she is amazing! Ramona is very good at picking the right dog for the right home. So, I would listen to her input in finding the right the dog for your needs. My pup is high energy with incredible drive. She is very social and loves people and other dogs. Both are characteristics that were important to me. I plan on doing agility with her, and from the start of her foundation training I am hopeful she is going to be spectacular. She is speedy and has great work ethic. Honestly, I could not have asked for a more perfect pup! 
Questions to ask. I do not believe she tests all her dogs for dm (I could be wrong about this). But I would make sure the parents are tested. She will oblige if asked. Also she does not mandate all her pups are tested for CHD. So she only has hip info on dogs that are placed in working homes. This concerned me a little, but honestly CHD is a risk with this breed, and I believe she is very ethical and would not breed any dog that she thought would increase the risk of this horrible disease.
Feel free to pm me if you want any more info or pics. I can not tell you enough, how pleased I am with the pup she found for my home!
Ps. I flew out there from CA to meet her dogs and pick my pup. I spent one night in a hotel in Montana where I fed and played with her in the kennel she would travel in and the next day I flew home with my pup under the airplane seat. I would do that again in a heartbeat. It worked out perfect.


----------



## crytinbob (Dec 23, 2021)

Snowmyst said:


> Does anyone know anything about this breeder? I love the look of her dogs.
> 
> German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | DDR German Shepherds | Police Dogs | German Shepherd Puppies | German Shepherd Pedigree


Have had top working dogs for 45 years. The GSD we have had were from active US working LEO K9`s, and active Search and Rescue dogs. Belgian Malinois have been from top KNPV dogs. Our 18 month old Montana Sapphire GSD female is on a completely different level. Strength of nerves, fight drive, naturally civil. Love her to death. Was way to much of a puppy to raise, wonderful adult; real and natural aggession. Have to work her hours each day, have to do bite work, or pay for it. Stud was Sapphire dog, female was from Czech import Denbrix LEO dogs. We fear we will never see another like her. Ramon seems to not be breeding any longer. Perfect female! I'm retired LEO, and need a trusted friend. Grand kid safe, but runs the house of two other male (5 & 8) shepherds. Both hard dogs, not safe with grand kids. Scared when she is two if her hips are not perfect like her parents. Not sure could handle her not here for 15 years. Had the last good one made it to 17.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

@crytinbob Who are the sire/dam of your 18 months old female? She sounds very nice! And we love pictures!


----------

